
Typography: Where Engineers and Designers Meet - iamelgringo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001038.html
======
tptacek
Any article that recommends something other than Bringhurst as the "one book"
on typography needs round-filing.

------
mynameishere
Boring engineers and boring designers.

